# Adirondack Customs Thought



## Anderson (Mar 5, 2020)

So, since thumbs are up hindquarters with respect to the Gare Central preclearance facility, I have to wonder if it wouldn't be feasible to just have the CBP folks get driven to Montreal, board the SB train, and run 99% of the customs checks _en route, _with the border stop only acting as a backstop if there are a bunch of "problem customers" and/or for any secondary screenings (i.e. when they pull people off the train)?

I do realize that there's probably actually a good reason for this not being the case, but it did come to mind since the MTR-RSP time exceeds the scheduled stop time at RSP by a healthy margin (and vice-versa for the Lacolle stop as well). Even if you had to "bin" St. Lambert as a result (already in the cards with the preclearance facility anyway, so not a "real" loss there), this would seem to get you to a substantially similar situation sooner.


----------



## NapTown Jim (Mar 5, 2020)

Probably won't happen because that is actually a good idea and makes sense.


----------



## jis (Mar 5, 2020)

NapTown Jim said:


> Probably won't happen because that is actually a good idea and makes sense.


Also CBP has generally shunned the whole idea of on board inspection even on a stopped train for a while, even though they reluctantly do so on the Adirondack at Rouses Point because of lack of facilities on ground at Rouses Point and with the Montreal facility on the horizon, little incentive to spend money to build a facility at Rouses Point. So you can pretty much forget about doing inspection of a moving train. Won't happen.


----------



## jiml (Mar 5, 2020)

Where are the CBP agents that serve the Adirondack based? Certainly not at the border crossing for one train a day? They must already be driving from somewhere.


----------



## Bonser (Mar 5, 2020)

jiml said:


> Where are the CBP agents that serve the Adirondack based? Certainly not at the border crossing for one train a day? They must already be driving from somewhere.


They also serve the highway crossing there.


----------



## StanJazz (Mar 6, 2020)

They also handle freight trains at the border. They have X-Ray devices to see inside freight cars. You would not want to be on a train when the red light is on.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Mar 8, 2020)

Anderson said:


> So, since thumbs are up hindquarters with respect to the Gare Central preclearance facility, I have to wonder if it wouldn't be feasible to just have the CBP folks get driven to Montreal, board the SB train, and run 99% of the customs checks _en route, _with the border stop only acting as a backstop if there are a bunch of "problem customers" and/or for any secondary screenings (i.e. when they pull people off the train)?
> 
> I do realize that there's probably actually a good reason for this not being the case, but it did come to mind since the MTR-RSP time exceeds the scheduled stop time at RSP by a healthy margin (and vice-versa for the Lacolle stop as well). Even if you had to "bin" St. Lambert as a result (already in the cards with the preclearance facility anyway, so not a "real" loss there), this would seem to get you to a substantially similar situation sooner.



Montreal Custom got held up by a change of government. Current government wants to be digging in 2021. The whole change of government in Canada result in “What are you talking about? Go away we’re busy with more important things.”
There now backing the project but there was a break in support, and knowledge.


----------



## Bonser (Mar 9, 2020)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Montreal Custom got held up by a change of government. Current government wants to be digging in 2021. The whole change of government in Canada result in “What are you talking about? Go away we’re busy with more important things.”
> There now backing the project but there was a break in support, and knowledge.


Are you referring to Quebec City or Ottawa government? I assume QC.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Mar 9, 2020)

Quebec City was going to pay for changes, so there the ones that changed. The current group is now behind the project and pledge to start digging in 2021.

Sorry for the confusion, a lot of information given out at ESPA 2020, some that I failed to notice into it was point out to me, by others.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Apr 27, 2020)

StanJazz said:


> They have X-Ray devices to see inside freight cars.


I hadn't seen those devices when I crossed the border there in June 2017. Interesting. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## neroden (May 9, 2020)

Basically, CBP have developed an obnoxious and uncooperative attitude and until they stop having a "my way or the highway" attitude or President Biden leans on them, we won't get any outside-the-box ideas implemented there.


----------

